# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > منتدى كـأس العالم  2010 >  صحيفة جنوب إفريقية تشير إلي تهديد إرهابي خطير لكأس العالم

## العالي عالي

*

قالت صحيفة رائدة في جنوب إفريقيا اليوم الأحد، نقلا عن مؤسسة أمريكية  معنية بمكافحة الإرهاب ومسئولين استخباراتيين محليين لم تذكر اسماءهم إن  التهديد الإرهابي لكأس العام لكرة القدم التي ستقام في جنوب أفريقيا يتجاوز  إدراك جنوب إفريقيا والاتحاد الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا).

 وذكرت صحيفة صنداي تايمز أن "مؤسسة نيفا" أطلعت الكونجرس الأمريكي هذا  الأسبوع علي مؤامرات مزعومة للقيام بهجمات متزامنة وعشوائية على العديد من  الملاعب التي تستضيف كأس العالم.

 وقالت الصحيفة إن التحذيرات تطابقت مع المعلومات التي وردت من عدة مصادر  استخباراتية .

 وقالت "نيفا" وهي مؤسسة لا تهدف للربح وتعمل علي كشف مخططي وممولي ومنفذي  الهجمات " الارهابية "على موقعها الإلكتروني، أنها تأسست بعد هجمات 11  أيلول/سبتمبر 2001 في الولايات المتحدة "لفضح المنظمات والأفراد الذين  يخططون ويمولون ويرتكبون أعمالا إرهابية من أجل مساعدة مجتمع مكافحة  الإرهاب على منع وقوع هجمات في المستقبل في أمريكا والخارج".

 وقالت الصحيفة إن رونالد ساندي مدير نيفا حذر كونجرس الولايات المتحدة من  أن متشددين باكستانيين وصوماليين يديرون معسكرات إرهاب في شمال موزامبيق،  عبر الحدود من جنوب أفريقيا وأن بعض المتدربين "ربما يكونوا قد عبروا  الحدود إلى جنوب أفريقيا للانضمام إلى أو تكوين خلايا تخطط لشن هجمات خلال  كأس العالم".

 وأوضحت الصحيفة أن ساندي أبلغ أعضاء الكونجرس أن يجري التخطيط لشن "هجمات  متزامنة وعشوائية"خلال بطولة كأس العالم.

 وذكرت صحيفة صنداي تايمز أن ثلاثة مصادر "ذات صلة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة" مع  العمليات الاستخباراتية النشطة أكدت وجود معسكرات متشددين في جنوب أفريقيا  نفسها وقد "أسست خلايا إرهابية تخطط لاستهداف كأس العالم".

 وأضافت أن هذه الجماعات الإرهابية تضم أعضاء من تنظيم القاعدة وحركة الشباب  الإسلامية المتشددة في الصومال.

 كما ذكرت الصحيفة أن سلطات جنوب أفريقيا وضعت لائحة مراقبة تضم 40 من  الارهابيين المشتبه بهم.

 ويأتي هذا التقرير في الوقت الذي تقلل فيه شرطة جنوب إفريقيا والاتحاد  الدولي لكرة القدم (فيفا) من خطر وقوع هجوم خلال البطولة التي تستمر لمدة  شهر والمتوقع أن يحضرها 300 ألف مشجع أجنبي وعشرات من زعماء العالم.
*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
العبوا وانبسطوا كل مرة بحكوا هيك مشان ياخدوا دعم مالي من الفيفا والحكومات المانحة بحجة الاجراءات الامنية ودواوينها 


[/align]

----------


## تحية عسكريه

الله يبشركم بالخير حتى كاس العالم بدو يصير في إرهاب

----------


## anoucha

وما قالو من وين التهديد يمكن من القاعدة

----------


## دليلة

:8b3914fe8f:  :8b3914fe8f:

----------


## العالي عالي



----------

